

5 Filters I Use to Consider Startup Investments - razin
http://www.k9ventures.com/2010/09/investment-criteria/

======
Grantmd
All good rules except for the one about distributed teams. Some of the best
teams I've worked with have been fully or partly distributed, and as long as
everyone has worked with everyone before, it works out fine. In fact, it's a
good way to get extra productivity out of everyone, since there's less
distraction from being together in an office.

